# the perfect beginners glue



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

i have used alot of glues in my short life, it's true, nothing beats the hold of carpenters glue. but clamp time took too long, and it turns chunky after being frozen. about 5yrs ago i picked up this rona brand glue. this stuff has the best qualities, i have tested it's strength and it passed. it freezes but is unaffected. clamp time is 1/2 hr. these are big pros when it comes to making mistakes. on several occasions i have had to yell do over.... with this glue i can. because of it's short clamp time, it was possible with only slight carnage to the joints. this allowed me to save my disaster and my day. it's the only glue i have the patience for...lol i have also been able to run my hand held belt sander on all sides of my projects right after removing the clamps and move into veneer by late afternoon. did i mention i was impatient.... just call me 0-90 dan...lol it's not the box that takes time, it's the next step.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

cowboy dan said:


> i have used alot of glues in my short life, it's true, nothing beats the hold of carpenters glue. but clamp time took too long, and it turns chunky after being frozen. about 5yrs ago i picked up this rona brand glue. this stuff has the best qualities, i have tested it's strength and it passed. it freezes but is unaffected. clamp time is 1/2 hr. these are big pros when it comes to making mistakes. on several occasions i have had to yell do over.... with this glue i can. because of it's short clamp time, it was possible with only slight carnage to the joints. this allowed me to save my disaster and my day. it's the only glue i have the patience for...lol i have also been able to run my hand held belt sander on all sides of my projects right after removing the clamps and move into veneer by late afternoon. did i mention i was impatient.... just call me 0-90 dan...lol it's not the box that takes time, it's the next step.


I agree. Tite bond green label is also excellent


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

MastersHand said:


> I agree. Tite bond green label is also excellent


what are the characteristics of tite bond. i can't afford to heat my shop all the time, freezing is inevitable


----------



## thehunter (Oct 27, 2010)

i dont know how tite bon does while it freezes but for hold its great. the only glue i use


----------



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

my shop got below freezing the last three nights and the titebond 3 worked well for me last night/ no clumps, I'll find out when I get home if it stuck, which I'm pretty sure it did


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

I believe the TiteBond II bottle says that freezing won't affect it and, if clumps appear, to agitate it until their gone. My shop sometimes gets well below freezing and I've had no problems. Actually, no clumps have shown up.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

i prefure gorilla glue. its 10 time stronger than titebond. though im in california freezing's not an issue here. clamp time is only bout 4 hrs, but i always ( most the time ) let it sit overnight.


----------



## Burt (Nov 16, 2009)

I put my glue , paints, stains in a short 3-foot cabinet with a 60 lamp. Keeps the fluids from freezing.


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

jack warner said:


> i prefure gorilla glue. its 10 time stronger than titebond. though im in california freezing's not an issue here. clamp time is only bout 4 hrs, but i always ( most the time ) let it sit overnight.


you have more patience than me. i couldn't wait 4 hrs even if i was payed. i have frozen my glue solid too many times to count. i have taken the clamps off early using other glues, and then i could see space in the joints. i had 2 projects fall apart on me because i removed the clamps too early. i think 1/2hr clamp time is a big advantage. none of my projects fall apart now, or if i discover a mistake, i can bang it apart before the glue cures and becomes perminent. i don't have to go for an extra step by waiting or going for a nailer, cause then i have to fill the holes or bury the nails with glue and venner. after rolling out the veneer, i can still see the fine dents of each nail even after sanding >.<. most glues out there are pretty strong now a days. the attributes of this glue make it super easy for a beginner... as i was when i discovered rona glue. i couldn't sit over night knowing there could be a mistake under all those clamps. plus when you clamp, it is very easy for a joint to move as it often will when applying the clamps. or gets clamped out of square. a quick clamp time allows my project to relax back to square before a full cure 
rona glue label reads:
unaffected by freezing
assembly time: 15-20min
clamp time: 25min
dry time: 6-8hrs
for best results use above 20c/ i use radiant heat in winter
$8/bottle


----------

